
Show HN: 18 months ago I quit my job and made a meme maker - par
https://metameme.app/
======
par
Programmer here, i built this app in my spare time, then went full time on it
in Sept 2018 after quitting my full time job. Been doing a little contracting
on the side but this app has grown quite nicely and now has more than a
thousand subscribers. Doing mid 4 figure monthly revenue, which is more than I
ever expected from an app of mine.

~~~
dkarras
Thanks for sharing your figures. What is your most lucrative revenue source
for you? Subscriptions or one offs?

And Google store just shows 5000+ installs, I thought you'd have a lot more.
Is the Android version new perhaps?

~~~
par
The Android version is developed by a friend of mine who has a full time job,
and is really lacking all the features, marketing, etc of the iPhone version.
Quite unfortunate.

Most lucrative revenue is subscriptions by far. I ran one time purchases for a
long time. First it was a single one time fee to unlock each feature (there
were three.) Then a single one time fee to unlock all features. Then
subscriptions. I hate to say but I wish I went to subs a lot sooner.

------
marianicolae
Haha, nice one! BTW, nice blog too. Loved this post:
[https://metameme.app/15-funny-gym-memes/](https://metameme.app/15-funny-gym-
memes/)

------
davidajackson
How are the unit economics of using Apple Search ads for you? I've run some
paid ads with projects but am wondering how you're approaching it in terms of
ROI. I also have found that Apple Search Ads are better for apps because they
also boost search rank in the App Store.

~~~
par
While some people might scoff at this, I'll be honest and say I don't know the
exact unit economics off the top of my head, but my cost per install hovers
around 30-50 cents. The way I do it is whatever money I made the previous
month, I set my ad budget to a little more than half of that amount. I always
tell myself I'm going to boost it more, but I don't login to the ads manager
too frequently to be honest.

~~~
davidajackson
That CPI seems low for the App Store, which is awesome for you. Did you do any
Apple Search optimization or just took the suggested keywords in Basic Search
Ads? I ask because I'm running some basic Search Ads with my own voice app
right now.

------
nukst
Out of curiosity, at the risk of sounding off-topic and irrelevant... but are
you an Emacs user?

~~~
par
No, i mostly use VS Code, or Xcode.

